# Why are there no new 2-Series two door coupes available



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

I'm interested in a new 2-Series coupe. Looking at the websites of the dealerships in Atlanta, all they have is the 4 door grand coupes. Does anyone have concrete knowledge on why that is?


----------



## edmfperez (Dec 31, 2014)

Production ended early for the old coupes. Sorry bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

But why? Are not going to be any for 2021? Is there a new body style coming out? It just seems very weird that there are no 2-door coupes.


----------



## edmfperez (Dec 31, 2014)

The next coupes are starting production in July for the G42 chassis. There was a low take rate for the current 2er so they’re ceasing prod early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

OK. I think that I understand now. Am I correct that the 4-door 2-series cars I'm seeing are on the new chassis?


----------



## edmfperez (Dec 31, 2014)

Those are a parallel chassis to the new 2er coupe that’s coming this summer/fall. The current grand coupes are not on the CLAR architecture that’s shared with the 3/5/7 series. GC 2er is really a Mini Cooper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edmfperez (Dec 31, 2014)

edmfperez said:


> Those are a parallel chassis to the new 2er coupe that’s coming this summer/fall. The current grand coupes are not on the CLAR architecture that’s shared with the 3/5/7 series. GC 2er is really a Mini Cooper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To add to this: 2022 BMW 2-Series Coupe: This Is A Pretty Accurate Depiction Of The New G42 | Carscoops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Nyte (Mar 7, 2021)

Bret_T said:


> I'm interested in a new 2-Series coupe. Looking at the websites of the dealerships in Atlanta, all they have is the 4 door grand coupes. Does anyone have concrete knowledge on why that is?


My bmw was totaled. I had a build for a 2021 BMW 230i X Drive Convertible. I went to pull the trigger and to my huge dismay, learned BMW pulled their entire 2 series to redesign it. What a major bummer!! I hate to think I have to look at one of their competitors... but I absolutely HATE the redesigned front grille on the 4 series convertible... no telling when the redesign will be released - and heaven forbid if it looks anything like the 4....


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I saw a 440i and an M4 at BMW of Bubbaville when I was in for service. That grill looks better in person than in photographs. 

The 440i was in the showroom. A salesman was standing nearby. I approached the 440i from the back. When I walked around to the front of the car, I let out a little scream as if I was startled... just for fun. The salesman hung his head down and walked back to his desk.


----------



## Boss Nyte (Mar 7, 2021)

Wish I coulda seen that!

But, not to forget, there’s no AWD on the 4 series either - BMW really let me down.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The reason people are snapping up the remaining F22's is that they're the last non-M BMW available with a manual transmission. 

430i and M440i coupes with xDrive are up on BMWUSA.com now. It shows the M440i coupe only available as xDrive. No xDrive on the convertibles, though. Snow and no roof don't really mix. 

Here's something cool with the 430i with the M Sport Package: Bright (satin) side window trim is a no-cost option.

In the "Not Cool Department," a 430i coupe is more expensive than a 330i, and there no all-season, non-run-flat tire option, and no spare tire option.


----------



## Boss Nyte (Mar 7, 2021)

I would argue against that. I absolutely LOVED my 230i x drive convertible. It was an awesome, all year round vehicle. Of all the cars I’ve had - it was the safest, and most reliable in any type of weather. I was getting ready to buy another.


----------



## pje16 (Oct 21, 2020)

Still available in the UK, and don't understand why they are ending production elsewhere for what is a fantastic, modern looking car (best I've had in over 40 years of driving)


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

pje16 said:


> Still available in the UK, and don't understand why they are ending production elsewhere for what is a fantastic, modern looking car (best I've had in over 40 years of driving)


The next 2 Series Coupe will be made in Mexico. Maybe they're running the Leipzig factory a little longer to fill EU orders for F22/23's until they retool for something else there. 

There are also widespread shortages of parts. Toyota and Honda are closing some of their factories for a few weeks due to the lack of parts.

The 2 Series coupe has always been a loss leader of sorts. It weighs almost as much as a 4 Series, and costs almost as much to build. They brought it out to grab a lower part of the market where the customers would likely not have paid the extra money for a 4 Series. The lower price and German manufacturing costs sort of put BMW in a pinch coming and going. That's why the new one will be made in Mexico.


----------



## Boss Nyte (Mar 7, 2021)

pje16 said:


> Still available in the UK, and don't understand why they are ending production elsewhere for what is a fantastic, modern looking car (best I've had in over 40 years of driving)


Yeah, me either. I absolutely hate the new 4s. Too aggressive looking for me, HATE the huge kidney grill, and only rwd. I keep getting bait and switch offers for the model I want, but then dealership says “sorry, no more to be had, but we do have this nice new 4 series”... or they try to sell me a used one... just not happening. I’m probably gonna end up with a Porsche Boxster which honestly is a shame....


----------



## Boss Nyte (Mar 7, 2021)

Autoputzer said:


> The next 2 Series Coupe will be made in Mexico. Maybe they're running the Leipzig factory a little longer to fill EU orders for F22/23's until they retool for something else there.
> 
> There are also widespread shortages of parts. Toyota and Honda are closing some of their factories for a few weeks due to the lack of parts.
> 
> The 2 Series coupe has always been a loss leader of sorts. It weighs almost as much as a 4 Series, and costs almost as much to build. They brought it out to grab a lower part of the market where the customers would likely not have paid the extra money for a 4 Series. The lower price and German manufacturing costs sort of put BMW in a pinch coming and going. That's why the new one will be made in Mexico.


And what about the 230i xdrive convertible? I hear there’s NO plans now to redesign. Honestly, it was sweet just the way it was... my favorite and best car hands down....


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

BMW's been cutting back on the selection of options lately. I guess that's part of streamlining production. 

A 230i xDrive convertible is an oddball configuration, and a relatively cheap and therefore low profit one too. So, I guess they figured than if they dropped it they'd sell more 430i xDrive convertibles and still make the same or greater profit. Every decision comes down to how much profit they make.

BMW used to offer "Sport" models in the U.S., the cosmetics of a non-M Sport Package, but with the better tires, suspension tuning, and cooling of a car with the M Sport Package. That was ideal for me. But, I was in a very small minority of BMW buyers. So, no more Sport models, for the U.S. anyway.


----------



## Boss Nyte (Mar 7, 2021)

Autoputzer said:


> BMW's been cutting back on the selection of options lately. I guess that's part of streamlining production.
> 
> A 230i xDrive convertible is an oddball configuration, and a relatively cheap and therefore low profit one too. So, I guess they figured than if they dropped it they'd sell more 430i xDrive convertibles and still make the same or greater profit. Every decision comes down to how much profit they make.
> 
> BMW used to offer "Sport" models in the U.S., the cosmetics of a non-M Sport Package, but with the better tires, suspension tuning, and cooling of a car with the M Sport Package. That was ideal for me. But, I was in a very small minority of BMW buyers. So, no more Sport models, for the U.S. anyway.


Sad for me really... now I’m searching other manufacturers. I haven’t found anything that’s within my budget, or if I wander out of budget, that I really like and would be willing to drop $$$.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Autoputzer said:


> No xDrive on the convertibles, though. Snow and no roof don't really mix.


That's rubbish from an engineering standpoint - I've been driving BMW convertibles for 3 decades in snow without issue (other than when I haven't put on winter tires in time).

Though I understand from a marketing standpoint, the typical buyer may well keep a cabrio in the garage for winter, or at least snow, so xDrive isn't an option likely to be desired.


----------



## Boss Nyte (Mar 7, 2021)

Tanning machine said:


> That's rubbish from an engineering standpoint - I've been driving BMW convertibles for 3 decades in snow without issue (other than when I haven't put on winter tires in time).
> 
> Though I understand from a marketing standpoint, the typical buyer may well keep a cabrio in the garage for winter, or at least snow, so xDrive isn't an option likely to be desired.


I drive mine year round - no problems and I felt safer than I ever had in any other convertible I owned. I swapped out the run flats for all season pilot sports. Not a slip or slide...So now I’m supposed to drive RWD and that’s better, or safer for me? NOT.

I don’t mean to go on and on about this but it’s such a huge disappointment for me.


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

Autoputzer said:


> The next 2 Series Coupe will be made in Mexico. Maybe they're running the Leipzig factory a little longer to fill EU orders for F22/23's until they retool for something else there.
> 
> There are also widespread shortages of parts. Toyota and Honda are closing some of their factories for a few weeks due to the lack of parts.
> 
> The 2 Series coupe has always been a loss leader of sorts. It weighs almost as much as a 4 Series, and costs almost as much to build. They brought it out to grab a lower part of the market where the customers would likely not have paid the extra money for a 4 Series. The lower price and German manufacturing costs sort of put BMW in a pinch coming and going. That's why the new one will be made in Mexico.


So is there any word on when they'll start up production?


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Bret_T said:


> So is there any word on when they'll start up production?


Supposedly late 2021, badged as a 2022.

2022 BMW 2 Series Coupe and M2: price, specs and release date | carwow 

2022 BMW 2 Series Coupe spied in Los Angeles - Roadshow (cnet.com)


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

Autoputzer, thanks for the information. Given that it seems it's not going to have the huge vertical kidneys like the 4-series, there's hope for me being a BMW owner once again.


----------



## Boss Nyte (Mar 7, 2021)

pje16 said:


> Still available in the UK, and don't understand why they are ending production elsewhere for what is a fantastic, modern looking car (best I've had in over 40 years of driving)


I wished to find a newish 230i xdrive so bad. Didn’t happen. I test drove the Z4, and really wanted to find reasons to love it, but the handling left me feeling unsure and nervous… I disliked their new model line with that huge grill so much, I ultimately went with a Porsche.


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

Boss Nyte, It appears that the new body style 2-Series two door coupes will not have the beaver teeth grill.


----------



## Boss Nyte (Mar 7, 2021)

Bret_T said:


> Boss Nyte, It appears that the new body style 2-Series two door coupes will not have the beaver teeth grill.


That’s great- but my preference was the convertible and i’ve already purchased a new one… sorry, BMW. I went Porsche


----------



## JOEBLACKBEAMER (Jun 4, 2021)

my new 2021 M240 production date is 4-26-21 I literally got it as soon as it was listed on the dealer website over here in Germany. And regular 230s coupes are a rarity. Meanwhile they have PLENTY of 230i GRAND COUPEs listed all day long. You can't even configure them on their websites. It's pretty crazy.

I was going to get a Porsche, but the nickel and diming for everything adds 1000s of dollars to the pricetag. Not very appealing to me. Although the looks department is an A+ on the one i was building.


----------



## 240hope (Jan 19, 2021)

Bret_T said:


> I'm interested in a new 2-Series coupe. Looking at the websites of the dealerships in Atlanta, all they have is the 4 door grand coupes. Does anyone have concrete knowledge on why that is?


I just got my 2021 240i last week after months of searching. Difficult to find but keep trying.


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

Bret_T said:


> Boss Nyte, It appears that the new body style 2-Series two door coupes will not have the beaver teeth grill.


This is great, but I just read an article that stated the new 2-Series will not be available with a manual transmission. Between this and the beaver teeth front grill of the 4-Series, it's almost like BMW is saying they don't want me as a customer.


----------



## worldtraveler.gml (Sep 8, 2021)

Bret_T said:


> I'm interested in a new 2-Series coupe. Looking at the websites of the dealerships in Atlanta, all they have is the 4 door grand coupes. Does anyone have concrete knowledge on why that is?


A factory order is the best way to go.


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

worldtraveler.gml said:


> A factory order is the best way to go.


I would almost certainly go that route, but it does matter. They're not offering the 2-Series with a manual transmission.


----------

